# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Оффтоп  >  Никита Соловьев, с Днем рождения!

## thyrex

Пусть каждый твой день, Никита, приносит хорошие новости, пусть дорогие тебе люди всегда будут счастливы. Удачно воплотить все то, что желаешь, никогда не сбиваться с пути и всегда знать, что рядом есть люди, что поддержат и помогут. С праздником!

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Никита Соловьев

Спасибо!

----------


## mike 1

С днем рождения!

----------


## Никита Соловьев

Спасибо!

----------

